# Retained left PE tube



## cpccoder2008

what is the diagnosis for a Retained PE tube ?

Thanks


----------



## jackjones62

We have always used 385.83 - retained foreign body of middle ear

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## ASC CODER

996.59 Complications peculiar to certain specified procedures; mechanical complication of other specified prosthetic device, implant, and graft; due to other implant and internal device, not elsewhere classified 


for removal we use this code because technically the tube is not a foreign body, it is an implant 

If you are to code to the most specific ICD-9 code then you would use 996.59 and v58.49

with 69424


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

We have always used 385.83 Retained FB middle ear.


----------



## ASC CODER

Could you please post documentation that an ear tube is a foreign body

I would really like to know if that is official. I was always told that the implant is not a foreign body.....


----------



## McNana

996.59  (non-functioning PE tubes)


----------

